# skalierung der x achse in einem access diagramm



## H2SO4 (13. Juni 2007)

hi, ich muss in access ein diagramm zeichnen. Kein Problem. Ich möchte bei der Anzeige der Werte auf der y Achse nur einen bestimmten breich zulassen (kein Problem, wie bei excel) ich möchte das gleiche machen auf der x achse. Hier geht es irgendwie gar nicht. Kann nur einstellen, aller wieviel punkte unten ein strich und die nummer kommen soll. Geht das nicht Zudem kann ich als erste zahl nicht die 0 angeben, so das alle weiteren zahlen 101 201 301 usw sind statt 100 200 300, wie bekomme ich das hin.

die kurve soll anhand von messpunkten gezeichnet werden. Damit unten die x achse stabil bleibt will ich sie vorher schon bei einem bestimmten wert fixieren. Leider sagt access zurzeit immer selber wie breit die x achse ist, halt so breit wie wieviel punkte da sind.

Wenn jemand weiß das es NICHT geht, währe ich auch dankbar für eine antwort, dann muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.

Hoffe jemand kennt sich hier aus.


----------

